# I'm so lazy!



## Kagom (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, I finally uploaded pictures of the house my boyfriend and I are renting.

*The door:*






*The walkway:*





*The porch and hot tub:*





 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The kitchen (before we cleaned it up):*





*The hallway:*





*The bathroom:*


----------



## Annie (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the hot tub, but you guys REALLY need to neaten up the kitchen! I'm not partying there until you do.


----------



## jillian (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah.... but at least the bathroom is clean!

Cool place, Kag. Enjoy!

I love the hot tub, too, btw!


----------



## Annie (Jan 3, 2007)

jillian said:


> Ah.... but at least the bathroom is clean!
> 
> Cool place, Kag. Enjoy!
> 
> I love the hot tub, too, btw!



Ok, you are right Jillian. Bathroom is very important, I can bring my own food!


----------



## Kagom (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm proud of our kitchen.  It's MUCH better looking than when I took the picture.


----------



## Annie (Jan 3, 2007)

Kagom said:


> I'm proud of our kitchen.  It's MUCH better looking than when I took the picture.



Post a 'clean' pic, then I'm sure we will agree. Yours looks like mine right now. I'm on strike! Can't anyone else empty and load the dishwasher?


----------



## Annie (Jan 3, 2007)

Kagom said:


> I'm proud of our kitchen.  It's MUCH better looking than when I took the picture.



Is there a cooktop hiding under that 'stuff'? The island is cool, as is the mini-stainless fridge.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 3, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> Is there a cooktop hiding under that 'stuff'? The island is cool, as is the mini-stainless fridge.


I don't believe so.  That's actually a built-in table thingamabob.  I'll probably post a cleaner looking kitchen shot tomorrow.  I got a little cleaning to do.


----------



## Annie (Jan 3, 2007)

Kagom said:


> I don't believe so.  That's actually a built-in table thingamabob.  I'll probably post a cleaner looking kitchen shot tomorrow.  I got a little cleaning to do.



I understand, really. I like your kitchen better than mine. I wish I had an island!


----------



## Kagom (Jan 4, 2007)

So, uhm, I thought my kitchen was WAY cleaner than it really is, but that's because it was before I worked at TRU.  So...when it's cleaned up, I'll post the picture of it. >_>


----------



## Shattered (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice bath pouf.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 5, 2007)

I like to keep the bathroom clean.


----------



## dmp (Jan 5, 2007)

head and shoulders??? But YOU don't have dandruf!!?!


----------



## Kagom (Jan 5, 2007)

dmp said:


> head and shoulders??? But YOU don't have dandruf!!?!


Sadly, if I don't use H&S, I produce a ton of dandruff.

For my sake and the sake of others, H&S is a must.


----------



## Annie (Jan 5, 2007)

Kagom said:


> Sadly, if I don't use H&S, I produce a ton of dandruff.
> 
> For my sake and the sake of others, H&S is a must.



I meant to tell you earlier, what I said about stylist didn't include whiskers! I think they are cool on a young guy. Yes, even on my son.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 6, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> I meant to tell you earlier, what I said about stylist didn't include whiskers! I think they are cool on a young guy. Yes, even on my son.


Oh, I know.  I shaved anyway because it makes me look more presentable in public.  I love the look myself, though the neckbeard thing is tacky and ugly.  But I left my 'stache in place 

Haircut, however, is due...sadly


----------



## Annie (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagom said:


> Oh, I know.  I shaved anyway because it makes me look more presentable in public.  I love the look myself, though the neckbeard thing is tacky and ugly.  But I left my 'stache in place
> 
> Haircut, however, is due...sadly


Being a 'mom' I'll not comment on the hair. One word: stylist.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 6, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> Being a 'mom' I'll not comment on the hair. One word: stylist.


Please stop throwing that word around, I miss my stylist from Rockford.  She was damn good and she always managed to make my hair look good, even for my tastes.  And she was a goddess at highlighting my hair too <3


----------



## Annie (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagom said:


> Please stop throwing that word around, I miss my stylist from Rockford.  She was damn good and she always managed to make my hair look good, even for my tastes.  And she was a goddess at highlighting my hair too <3



Call her.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 6, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> Call her.


Rockford is over 500 miles away from Antioch.


----------



## Annie (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagom said:


> Rockford is over 500 miles away from Antioch.



How fast do you drive? LOL! Time to look around where you are at. Hair grows back!


----------



## Kagom (Jan 6, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> How fast do you drive? LOL! Time to look around where you are at. Hair grows back!


I just go to some local place run by some older Chinese ladies.


----------



## Annie (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagom said:


> I just go to some local place run by some older Chinese ladies.



Well a good haircut and whiskers, you kill!


----------



## Kagom (Jan 6, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> Well a good haircut and whiskers, you kill!


If my hair is cut just right, then yes, I do look smashing.  Or so I lie.


----------



## Annie (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagom said:


> If my hair is cut just right, then yes, I do look smashing.  Or so I lie.



Not a lie. Give that one up. There are better lies to go around.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 6, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> Not a lie. Give that one up. There are better lies to go around.


Like what?


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2007)

Kagom said:


> Yes, I finally uploaded pictures of the house *my boyfriend *and I are renting.



The den of iniquity.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 7, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> The den of iniquity.


Where you been, Pale?  It ain't the same without you. :/


----------



## 007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kagom said:


> Where you been, Pale?  It ain't the same without you. :/



Don't really like it here anymore kag. It's been policed into an unrealistic state here.

I'm over at Jimmy's new board now. Got hacked the other night, and now it's down again. Not good. Somebody is going to be in deep shit if he finds out who it is.


How much is your rent... and clean up your damn kitchen ya slob.


----------



## Kagom (Jan 8, 2007)

Pale Rider said:


> Don't really like it here anymore kag. It's been policed into an unrealistic state here.
> 
> I'm over at Jimmy's new board now. Got hacked the other night, and now it's down again. Not good. Somebody is going to be in deep shit if he finds out who it is.
> 
> ...


Our rent is 1250, but I usually pay as much as I can, though it's supposed to be 625.

And I did today.  I just need to get a picture of it.


----------

